# Topics > Arts > Music >  DeepJ (Deep Learning DJ), artificial intelligence that composes piano music in real time, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

github.com/calclavia/DeepJ

"DeepJ: Style-Specific Music Generation"

by Huanru Henry Mao, Taylor Shin, Garrison W. Cottrell
January 3, 2018

----------

